# C40 Sloping



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

I was wondering when Colnago first introduced a sloping frame into the market ? Ebay has a couple of C40 bstay sloping frames. I thought that the sloping design was first introduced when the C50's came out. Also, if anyone has one if the sloping is radical (ala giant) or just slightly for a smaller size?

Thanks,

Ian in SD


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

No, the slope isn't nearly as radical as the Giant. The C40/50 bikes are wonderful rides sloping or otherwise.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

C40 said:


> All,
> 
> I was wondering when Colnago first introduced a sloping frame into the market ? Ebay has a couple of C40 bstay sloping frames. I thought that the sloping design was first introduced when the C50's came out. Also, if anyone has one if the sloping is radical (ala giant) or just slightly for a smaller size?
> 
> ...


The first sloping Colnagos came out in 2000/2001 - I have a CT1 sloping from that year. The top tube angle is nothing like as steep as a Giant - maybe 5-7cm for a 48cm frame.


----------

